# The whos seen the new Star Trek Film



## Discodave (May 7, 2009)

As a big geek myself, 
I decided for the first time to go to a midnight launch of a film. Ive watched star trek for years, growing up wit next gen, occaisonaly DS9 and the films.
So went along last night and was supprised at a: the amount of folk there, B: the amount the Big lads wit skinny girlfriends. So this got me a thinking, do the ladys like the big cuddly star trek nerds ???

P.s Whats peoples weapons of choice when the go cinema, i cant go see a film wit out a large popcorn. Popcorns half the occasion

P.p.s i wasnt dressed up, thou i did end up wandering around in an old star trek t shirt i got years ago, that really did not fit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

I hadn't been to the movies in ages. After a long hiaitus I went back and ordered my usual staple, sno caps. They don't sell them anymore! the movies just can't happen for me without sno caps. 

So how was the movie? No spoilers please. I will see it after I see X-Men Origins. Did you like it? Was it dumb.


----------



## Discodave (May 7, 2009)

Was very good. It still felt like star trek. But it just seemed slicker. And lots of nods to past films and series. Defo left me wanting more


----------



## Melian (May 7, 2009)

I haven't gone yet, mostly because my fiance and I hate people, and we really hate being crammed into those movie seats (we both have long legs and he's just generally big). So we'll wait until it's been out for a week or so, then monopolize half a row of the theatre.

When we do go, we usually get nachos and sneak in 4-5 Revs or Rockstars (What? Alcohol makes movies better...).

As for trekkie guys: yeah, they can be hot, but there is a VERY fine line between being the interesting nerd and the obsessed, scary nerd.

Example
Interesting nerd speaks Klingon.
Scary nerd speaks Klingon all the time. And forgets to bathe (just had to throw that in, since it is way too common).


----------



## Discodave (May 7, 2009)

I know what you mean about scary nerds. I admit to loving the show. But i know its just a show. An example of over the top, is the dentist in britain who converted his surgery to be a star trek surgery and walked about in uniform. Thats a little OTT for me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

My father tends to blur the lines at times. I suppose I can put up with it since he's kept mum all these years about my bad hair decisions.


----------



## Oirish (May 7, 2009)

To be honest I've never been a Star Trek fan at all but this new movie looks great! I'm really trying to keep low expectations though. Ever since I heard it was J.J. Abrams making it I've been worried it would blow. I'm sure I'll catch flack for this but screw it: Lost is the single worst show on television. This is his chance to show he's not a total hack. I have heard that the film is not continuity based and is supposed to be a "reimagining" of the property. That could sit well or poorly depending on how it's done.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I hadn't been to the movies in ages. After a long hiaitus I went back and ordered my usual staple, sno caps. They don't sell them anymore! the movies just can't happen for me without sno caps.



This is terrible news. I wondered what had happened to them. I actually thought I just kept going to movie theaters with lame concession stands. I join you in mourning our beloved sno caps. You have my full support at this time.

<--- starting sno caps support group


----------



## Discodave (May 7, 2009)

By the way whats a sno caps?
And LillyBBBW loving your dads hat with the star trek comm badge on it.


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

Melian said:


> I haven't gone yet, mostly because my fiance and I hate people, and we really hate being crammed into those movie seats (we both have long legs and he's just generally big). So we'll wait until it's been out for a week or so, then monopolize half a row of the theatre.
> 
> When we do go, we usually get nachos and sneak in 4-5 Revs or Rockstars (What? Alcohol makes movies better...).
> 
> ...



At Norwescon Ryan K. Johnson, an amatuer filmaker, makes a short film at the convention. This year he threw in a short 'commercial'. 

"Brought to you by SOAP. USE IT ONCE IN A WHILE!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

Discodave said:


> By the way whats a sno caps?
> And LillyBBBW loving your dads hat with the star trek comm badge on it.



They come in a box like Goobers and Raisinettes. They are semi sweet chocolate chips covered in white nonpareils and are yummy yummy. I think you can still get them at the local drug store. My plan is to start sneaking them in and leaving the empty box on the floor outside the manager's door in protest.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is terrible news. I wondered what had happened to them. I actually thought I just kept going to movie theaters with lame concession stands. I join you in mourning our beloved sno caps. You have my full support at this time.
> 
> <--- starting sno caps support group



I cantt believe they took out the Sno Caps. The person behind the counter told me movie theater sno caps were discontinued ages ago and I still stood staring into the glass for a while hoping maybe it was a mean joke. I was bereft.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I cantt believe they took out the Sno Caps. The person behind the counter told me movie theater sno caps were discontinued ages ago and I still stood staring into the glass for a while hoping maybe it was a mean joke. I was bereft.


This is truly outrageous! 

Oh and I LOVE the picture of you and your father. He's adorable.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I hadn't been to the movies in ages. After a long hiaitus I went back and ordered my usual staple, sno caps. They don't sell them anymore! the movies just can't happen for me without sno caps.
> 
> So how was the movie? No spoilers please. I will see it after I see X-Men Origins. Did you like it? Was it dumb.



You could try hitting a Walgreens or Dollar Tree to get your sno caps before the movie and just smuggle them in. Our movie theater has a Walgreens across the street and we always sneak candy in 

ETA: I bought sno caps at xmas time. So they aren't discontinued! Well unless it happened in the last few months.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 7, 2009)

If i had someone to watch the boys tonight i'd go see it. But since we'll have to find a babysitter, we'll probably go in a couple weekends.


----------



## kathynoon (May 7, 2009)

I used to always get red hot dollars at the movies. Then they stopped stocking them. I do have a friend who always gets me a big box each Christmas. And when I get to a candy store, I can find them. Now I go for milk duds at the movies. Both can wreck havoc on the fillings if I am not careful, but I like that chewy sensation.

I can't wait to see the movie. I will likely see it sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Durin (May 7, 2009)

I am really looking forward to seeing the movie tommorow. I am going with some friends. 

Lilly your Dad's hat is awesome.

Live Long and Prosper!


----------



## olwen (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to see it saturday in IMAX. I actually hate IMAX theatres because the seats are rather snug and there's never enough legroom, but my friend and my mother both Trekkies insisted we see it in imax and since the trip is also doubling as a mother's day gift I'm stuck being uncomfortable for 2 hours. I'm kind of leary about JJ Abrahms treatment as well. Messing with the mythology seems kind of blasphemous to me, but we'll see how it goes. Hopefully it won't utterly suck, but at least the actors are actually the ethnicities they are playing - except for Spock of course. 

I hardly get snacks for movies. It costs too much. Here movie tickets are $12.50 and a box of M&Ms would be $6. If I have to have a candy bar I just sneak one in.


----------



## olwen (May 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, the times I've been to sci-fi conventions, I've seen quite a few fat fan boys.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2009)

Durin said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing the movie tommorow. I am going with some friends.
> 
> Lilly your Dad's hat is awesome.
> 
> Live Long and Prosper!



Thanks everybody for the compliments and the Rep.  That wasn't a special photo op or anything. That is what my dad looks like allll the time. The hat is just a hat. He placed the StarTrek pin on it and I think it's one of those pins that makes the noise when you touch it. The battery is long dead though.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 8, 2009)

Going to see it tomorrow (05/09). Neutral expectations. My Trek Outrage Factor (TOF) has diminished markedly since the cancellation of Enterprise. From what I've read, this is a reimagining and a slight one at that given the backstory.


----------



## Melian (May 8, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Going to see it tomorrow (05/09). Neutral expectations. My Trek Outrage Factor (TOF) has diminished markedly since the cancellation of Enterprise. From what I've read, this is a reimagining and a slight one at that given the backstory.



These are my thoughts, exactly; there's not enough outrage left for this one. If it's good, I will be surprised...and if it's laughably bad, I will be amused.


----------



## RVGleason (May 8, 2009)

I just got back from seeing the movie and I think it's great. It's a good re-imagining of the Star Trek legend while at the same time being a respectful homage to the original series and it's characters. Without giving too much away, there's a bit of time shifting in the storyline which gives the franchise a clean slate to work with for future films in a new series. There's lots of little bits that long time Star Trek fans should enjoy. I give it a thumbs up and five stars. Definitely worth seeing even if you're not a Star Trek fan.

Live Long and Prosper. :happy:

RV :eat1:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 8, 2009)

Melian said:


> These are my thoughts, exactly; there's not enough outrage left for this one. If it's good, I will be surprised...and if it's laughably bad, I will be amused.


I figure once I got through the travesties that were:

Star Trek V
Star Trek Insurrection
That fucked up Enterprise finale where the dangled FatRiker and OldTroi over our heads (and an uncredited Brent Spiner cameo) to try and resurrect whatever shred of history it held to the older series

I can get through Star Trek, Stardate: 90210 with no issues.

The purists need to comb the Sweet Tarts out of their virginal beards and grow the hell up.


----------



## Chef (May 8, 2009)

Sno-Caps, Goobers, and Raisinetts are still being produced by the Nestle Company. Its a shame that they stopped putting the Sno-Caps in the case, but they were probably pushed out due to those stingy Junior Mints and DOTS.


----------



## Fangs (May 9, 2009)

I saw it at the earliest showing (with a gorgeous BHM date might I add). 

Action galore, believable storyline, and enough comic relief to make any original Star Trek fan smile. I'd go watch it again. 

The actor that portrayed young Spock is amazing enough that I have a "screen crush" on him- slender as he is. It's very rare I go on about someone's acting, but I'm hoping to see him in several films to come.


----------



## fatnhappymax (May 9, 2009)

I thought people got over the whole Star Trek: 90210 thing months ago. Come on people. This is one of the best reviewed films of the year, and the breath of fresh air Star Trek needed. It's given the series legitimacy to a new generation while being respectful to classic Trek fans, it's been lauded by audiences and critics, and it's just damn fun. 

Nothing bothers me more than uninformed biases of people on the internet before having experienced whatever it is they're talking about. It's just ignorant and insulting. If you dislike it after having seen it, fine. Just don't go talking about things you can't possibly know about.


----------



## olwen (May 10, 2009)

JJ Abrahms, well played Sir. While _Alias _was _Lost _on me, Star Trek is perfect. I guess you learned something about telling stories along the way. Good for you.

I wasn't as bothered by the continuity changes as I thought I'd be. It was well worth the knee pain to see it in IMAX. I'd endure it again. This movie rocked and Quinto, oh man was he smokin as young Spock. 5 out of 5.


----------



## ~da rev~ (May 10, 2009)

Being an TOS fan, I found the plot of this film to be perfect and not anger me in any sense. The kept true to the formula of a typical star trek storyline and the characters matched up very well. My only problem, more Simon Pegg. Much more.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 10, 2009)

I went into the movie having read the 4-issue prequel comic that lent backstory to the movie.

Bottom line: The very nature of the movie makes it a completely new, completely _separate_ experience. I won't go into the details but I don't really see any purists having a reason to complain. Each character had it's own moment in the sun (although I also agree, way too little Pegg for my tastes), a couple in-jokes and fanboy pumps (a certain character from a certain recently-canceled series is mentioned) and a few 'holy shit' moments that made it uniquely IT'S OWN MOVIE.

Go into it realizing that the Spock you knew is still there, but now it's a different Spock in subtle ways.

My ONLY complaint in the whole movie: Eric Bana. Every movie with him, every scene, he acts as if he's trying to squeeze out the most constipated, painful turd imaginable. His face scrunches up and it makes him look totally asinine. It ruined him in Hulk, it made him annoyingly pensive in Munich, and it wrecks him as a believable villain in this one.


----------



## theronin23 (May 10, 2009)

Melian said:


> we really hate being crammed into those movie seats (we both have long legs and he's just generally big).



This is why I always call ahead to any new movie theater I go to to find out if their seats have armrests that flip up, if they don't have 'em, I don't go.

I'm always at midnight showings, even "sold out" ones, and surprisingly enough, I've never been crammed in...I always get a buffer chair on either side.

But enough about that, on to the movie. I LOVED it, I tend to like JJ Abrams stuff, and for the first time he actually created an ending that didn't entirely SUCK. I was one of the only people who was saying how awesome Zachary Quinto was going to be as Spock when he was first cast while everyone else was BAWWWing about it. I love it when I'm right. 

HANDS DOWN, in my opinion the best performance in the entire movie is Karl Urban as Bones...he was just so freakin' GOOD

Moments when I applauded:
-Memorable Bones line
-Memorable Scotty line
-First "Live Long and Prosper"

The only gripe I have about it, is hollywood has me so jumpy about the possibility of secret endings that I sat there til the end of the credits and there was jack shit.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 10, 2009)

i just went to see it last night!

never liked star trek when i was younger but my god i loved that movie.

weapon of choice is always large hotdog large drink combo and if i have enough coppers a bag of maltesers.

as for the big guy and skinn girls never notice it up here much but to be fair i am in Sunderland like


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 10, 2009)

theronin23 said:


> HANDS DOWN, in my opinion the best performance in the entire movie is Karl Urban as Bones...he was just so freakin' GOOD



Agreed. I liked the entire cast, but Urban really nailed it.


----------



## olwen (May 10, 2009)

~da rev~ said:


> Being an TOS fan, I found the plot of this film to be perfect and not anger me in any sense. The kept true to the formula of a typical star trek storyline and the characters matched up very well. My only problem, more Simon Pegg. Much more.



Yes, he stole every scene he was in. I don't think he had enough lines either.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 10, 2009)

Saw this last night and I loved it, made me feel like the first time i saw Star Wars when i was a kid... and I haven't felt like that seeing a movie in so long I can't remember.


----------



## Oirish (May 10, 2009)

Damn it...Now I can't say that JJ Abrams is a total hack! The new Star Trek was awesome! I've seen it twice and I have NEVER been a fan of any of the shows or previous films. I thought the casting was excellent (Bones was my favorite) and the story was pretty solid. 
I did leave feeling a little disappointed though because this was a movie that took place in space with monsters, green women and all that jazz that STILL was less cheesy than the new Wolverine movie. And that makes me a sad panda...


----------



## Wanderer (May 11, 2009)

Saw it Sunday afternoon, and loved it.  Karl Urban outright channeled the dearly departed DeForest Kelley, while Simon Pegg turned in a good Montgomery Scott and the new Chekov delivered the accent we all know and love... only better. "Ensign Aut'orization Wictor Wictor..."

Quinto actually out-Spocked Nimoy in my opinion; the subtleties were all there, and worthy of Takei's Voyager line: "Don't tell me Vulcans don't have a sense of humor. I know better."

Cho as Sulu... needed to work on his swordfighting. Takei was better in Naked Time, and he was a rank novice. Too many gyrations, not enough sword action.

The new Uhura... too skinny. I liked Nichelle Nichols' curves, darn it!

In the lead for Coolest Death Scene by a Redshirt... Ever!

Vastly improved the transporter effects, and made its use a lot more dramatic. (We finally see the targeting sensors in action!)

I loved it, in other words.  As for "weapon of choice", I favor a large drink and a box of Junior Mints; I'm not much for popcorn, and hot dogs require more attention. (I have those when watching a movie that doesn't require me to focus on the screen.)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 11, 2009)

Wanderer said:


> Saw it Sunday afternoon, and loved it.  Karl Urban outright channeled the dearly departed DeForest Kelley, while Simon Pegg turned in a good Montgomery Scott and the new Chekov delivered the accent we all know and love... only better. "Ensign Aut'orization Wictor Wictor..."


 I always hated Chekov; nothing but kowtowing to the Russians. That trademark scream of pain, uggh...



> Cho as Sulu... needed to work on his swordfighting. Takei was better in Naked Time, and he was a rank novice. Too many gyrations, not enough sword action.


 Well, someone brought a battle-axe to a swordfight, so not sure how well he could have reacted (NOT a fencer here).



> The new Uhura... too skinny. I liked Nichelle Nichols' curves, darn it!


 Yeah, she takes off the uniform and I'm thinking "awww, how nice, another woman built like a 10-year-old boy. How Hollywood it is!"



> In the lead for Coolest Death Scene by a Redshirt... Ever!


 Yeah, I had Ensign Ricky pegged in 10 seconds. Dumbass.



> I loved it, in other words.  As for "weapon of choice", I favor a large drink and a box of Junior Mints; I'm not much for popcorn, and hot dogs require more attention. (I have those when watching a movie that doesn't require me to focus on the screen.)


 Yeah, apparently the ICEE machine wasn't working properly and I ended up with an all-syrup Squishie. I didn't hallucinate like Bart did, but I did have an upset tummy.


----------



## theronin23 (May 11, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Yeah, I had Ensign Ricky pegged in 10 seconds. Dumbass.



Yeah, as soon as he was on I turned to my brother and said, well, at the very least, he got the red-shirt dying down pat




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Yeah, apparently the ICEE machine wasn't working properly and I ended up with an all-syrup Squishie. I didn't hallucinate like Bart did, but I did have an upset tummy.



This reminds me...for anybody who follows JJ Abrams stuff....Slusho made a cameo appearance, in name only.


----------



## chicken legs (May 11, 2009)

theronin23 said:


> This is why I always call ahead to any new movie theater I go to to find out if their seats have armrests that flip up, if they don't have 'em, I don't go.
> 
> I'm always at midnight showings, even "sold out" ones, and surprisingly enough, I've never been crammed in...I always get a buffer chair on either side.
> 
> ...




OMG I almost didnt recognize Urban from his previous roles...he is a great Bones. LOL yeah Escapist made me sit till the lights came on..hoping for a secret ending...all in all a great movie.:happy:

However i have to watch it again because i was totally distracted by Escapist's juiciness...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 11, 2009)

might go see this again tonight.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 13, 2009)

Haven't yet? Do eeeet.

Star Trek on the big screen again; totally worth it.


----------



## Melian (May 13, 2009)

Finally saw it.....holy shit. Way better than expected (and I didn't expect it to suck).

No complaints.


----------



## mischel (May 13, 2009)

Great action movie. Huge feelings too. I had to cry a lot while watching.
BUT !

Ill stay with the old star trek testament. I dont like the new one. I hate it!
Im a proud atheist, but star trek is like a religion for me. Its a vision i love and XI changes everything. So i stay to the old testament of star trek history, vision and feelings!


----------



## theronin23 (May 13, 2009)

mischel said:


> Great action movie. Huge feelings too. I had to cry a lot while watching.
> BUT !
> 
> Ill stay with the old star trek testament. I dont like the new one. I hate it!
> Im a proud atheist, but star trek is like a religion for me. Its a vision i love and XI changes everything. So i stay to the old testament of star trek history, vision and feelings!



It doesn't change anything...don't you see, it's just an alternate reality. Nothing from the old movies or shows changed. They all happened, there's just an alternate reality now.


----------



## olwen (May 13, 2009)

theronin23 said:


> It doesn't change anything...don't you see, it's just an alternate reality. Nothing from the old movies or shows changed. They all happened, there's just an alternate reality now.



Yeah, but to analyze this like a Trek geek only could...there have been many episodes over all the series where timelines were changed, which means they all exist simultaneously. So in that regard nothing has changed, but if all previous shows and movies have stuck to a common timeline then everything's changed and all the mythology we've come to know and love is going out the window. We'd all have to relearn everything. That could be annoying or fun. 

I personally don't mind as long as all the new actors play the same roles going forward.


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2009)

I saw it Monday, then stayed around and sneaked into the theater for a second time...I loved it that much. No Spoilers, but my favorite O.S. Star Trek character rocked!!!

As far as treats, my fave theater is right across from an awesome Hofbrau style place called Tommy's Joynt. I get two Turkey sandwiches on Sourdough, cup of delicious BBQ, for dippin' , buy a big honkin' cherry coke (They give free refills as well, but I usually go for the Coke Zero, to keep the soda/sugar down a bit). And away I go!!!!!


Did I mention that my fave character fucking RULED!!!!!!!!!

As a kid, when we would play Star Trek, kids would fight over Kirk and Spock. I would always claim my guy, and people would laugh, nobody wanted to be HIM. Ha, Not after this movie...His Stock just went up.


----------



## escapist (May 14, 2009)

Yep we saw it in IMAX SuperSized Screen (the only way to go). LOVED IT! For the people who complain about what they did to the story line, well guess what: I think the Trekers who complained about the show "Enterprise" deserved what they did. Now we get Star Trek for a whole new Generation, I LOVE IT! Now Star Trek can "Live Long and Prosper!"


Muahhahahahhaha

(I swear I wasn't trying to distract chicken) Hell that was our 2nd movie in a week I was trying to make her focus.


----------



## Melian (May 14, 2009)

mischel said:


> Great action movie. Huge feelings too. I had to cry a lot while watching.
> BUT !
> 
> Ill stay with the old star trek testament. I dont like the new one. I hate it!
> Im a proud atheist, but star trek is like a religion for me. Its a vision i love and XI changes everything. So i stay to the old testament of star trek history, vision and feelings!



LOL 

You are hilarious. :kiss2:


----------



## WillSpark (May 15, 2009)

So tell me, what did The Who think of Star Trek?


----------



## William (May 16, 2009)

I liked it!

I would have liked to know more about the Romulans involved, they are not your typical Romulans.

William



WillSpark said:


> So tell me, what did The Who think of Star Trek?


----------



## Discodave (May 16, 2009)

William said:


> I liked it!
> 
> I would have liked to know more about the Romulans involved, they are not your typical Romulans.
> 
> William



Word on the grape vine is. There was an scene cut from the final film, where as 
(SPOILERS)
(SPOILERS)
(SPOILERS)
After the Kelvin hits the Narda at the start, a klingon fleet appears and captures the romulans and takes them to the prison planet from the last star trek film of the orginal series. 20 something years later, nero and the crew escape back to the narda, destroy a fleet of ships(Thats the transimission they pick up that you do hear about in the film) and then go find spock. 
Appearntly its showing up on the dvd as a deleted scene.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2009)

~da rev~ said:


> Being an TOS fan, I found the plot of this film to be perfect and not anger me in any sense. The kept true to the formula of a typical star trek storyline and the characters matched up very well. My only problem, more Simon Pegg. Much more.



Yes yes YES!!! Finally saw it tonight and I agree. More Simon Pegg. I thought he pulled off the best portrayal of the original characters. Uhura's character was a disappointment to me. I always held her as sacred and this new Paris Hilton version has left me salty. My dad warned me that I would not like what they've done to her and how her story line unfolds. Hated hers from start to finish.

AND my sno cap wrath has begun! :bow:


----------



## theronin23 (May 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes yes YES!!! Finally saw it tonight and I agree. More Simon Pegg. I thought he pulled off the best portrayal of the original characters. Uhura's character was a disappointment to me. I always held her as sacred and this new Paris Hilton version has left me salty. My dad warned me that I would not like what they've done to her and how her story line unfolds. Hated hers from start to finish.
> 
> AND my sno cap wrath has begun! :bow:



Yeah...kept wanting to pronounce her name oo-whore-a


----------



## MasterShake (May 17, 2009)

Saw it, had very low expectations going in, so ending up liking it...not sure if it's good or just better than I expected. 

I did get annoyed by Uhura's character. She's very much a one-dimensional foil for Kirk and Spock.

I also thought they got a bit too heavy with referencing the one-liners associated with the original Trek (e.g. "Fascinating", "Darnit Jim, I'm a doctor not a...", etc.).

I wish the movie had about another 30 minutes of background for Nero and his story.


----------



## olwen (May 17, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> Saw it, had very low expectations going in, so ending up liking it...not sure if it's good or just better than I expected.
> 
> I did get annoyed by Uhura's character. She's very much a one-dimensional foil for Kirk and Spock.
> 
> ...



Uhura was never a very developed character to begin with. They never gave her much to do and the only things they really revel about her on Original Trek is that she can fan dance and she's from South Africa. I actually liked that in this movie, they made her into an over achieving know it all and gave her a first name.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 17, 2009)

I liked it and I'm not even really a Star Trek fan. I thought Zachary Quinto as Spock was absolutely a stroke of genius. I also liked the updated nature of the film.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 18, 2009)

Unfortunately for the viewing audience, most of Nero's background is only revealed here (summaries here).


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 18, 2009)

I just saw this 45 mins ago and let me say that was such a needed breath of fresh air. This is by far the most exciting thing to come out of the franchise since the Holodeck or Seven of Nine, I'm not sure yet.

This is a Classically Updated Crew, Ship and Story with all the attitude (seriously, did you see that major "Go F yourself and have a nice day" scene?!!) But I Digress. Attitude, Technology (very sexy technology, digging the Bridge Screen) and a Epic story line.

As one who hated the way enterprise bounced around in the time line for a mediocre plot, I was wary knowing that this dabbled in it. But as you've already read, this gives the true Reboot the Story needed.


Couple of Meh's: 
1.) Lots of camera movement, I realize that this takes place in space and there really isn't point of orientation, but when there's a fight, let us see it. 

2.) WTF, why does the ship innards look like a mix between a clean coal titanic and a submarine? I wanted to see a kick ass engineering and warp core....  

3.) Be aware that the movie is about the crew and how they were banded together. It just happens to coincide with a bad-ass mofoder with a legitimate gripe in a stupid ass looking ship. I want that ship designing person fired. :bow:


Things to look and hope for:
1.) That these *insert appropriate phrase here* people realize what Legs this Reboot has. Let cut some cop/ investigative shows. And get a Decent (DS9 style, with season and series long plot stories with episodes style drama) TV series going.

2.) Another movie in two years and then two years after that and so on. 

3.) Make it social! Something that always happens is the lack of a good story to start. Folks we (me personally) would like nothing more than to write for Star Trek. But I suck at writing, and so do the other 3 billion nerds/ geeks in the world. But we eat/sleep and breath our own personal Star Treks, we must have one or two good ideas your could polish up.

4.) Please don't f*ck this up, please! Don't wait, start the next Trek project today!


Oh, and a piled high Kelly's Roast Beef sandwich with lettuce, tomato, swiss, pickles and mayo. With Cheesy bacon fries and a Coca Cola Classic.

I don't mess around at movies :eat2:


----------



## SanDiega (May 18, 2009)

I just saw it, and I really enjoyed it. It reminded me of being 7 or 8 and seeing the star wars re-releases. My love of sci fi has been rekindled.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2009)

olwen said:


> Uhura was never a very developed character to begin with. They never gave her much to do and the only things they really revel about her on Original Trek is that she can fan dance and she's from South Africa. I actually liked that in this movie, they made her into an over achieving know it all and gave her a first name.



Her character was developed enough so that this new Uhura bears practically no resemblance at all to the original. This may appeal to a new generation of fans I suppose. As someone who idolized her I didn't like it. Uhura was one of my favorite chatacters growing up. These new developments are not an enhancement in my view. She has now taken on the persona of one of the many doe eyed unmemorable alien love interest from the old series. I am beyond disappointed, I'm offended.


----------



## Chef (May 18, 2009)

missaf said:


> The ship looked like Apple designed it.



Yes! I couldn't put my finger on it.. but its so true, if you could see Chekov's console, it would have the big iPod wheel!


----------



## Chef (May 18, 2009)

olwen said:


> Uhura was never a very developed character to begin with. They never gave her much to do and the only things they really revel about her on Original Trek is that she can fan dance and she's from South Africa. I actually liked that in this movie, they made her into an over achieving know it all and gave her a first name.



What I like about Uhura's character development is that "secret affair" could very possibly happened in TOS.


----------



## Chef (May 18, 2009)

Also, the making the Enterprise more real, less sci-fi.. you saw support girders, and the standing room only shuttle craft bay and "gatlin-gun" phasers.. much like the re-crafting of the Galactica in BSG.. made it more enjoyable for me.


----------



## olwen (May 20, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Her character was developed enough so that this new Uhura bears practically no resemblance at all to the original. This may appeal to a new generation of fans I suppose. As someone who idolized her I didn't like it. Uhura was one of my favorite chatacters growing up. These new developments are not an enhancement in my view. She has now taken on the persona of one of the many doe eyed unmemorable alien love interest from the old series. I am beyond disappointed, I'm offended.



I always felt like she was a glorified space secretary and I never liked that. I do respect your opinion on this tho. I think you ought to write an angry email to JJ Abrahms. Seriously, if I probably would if I were that pissed about it.


----------



## olwen (May 20, 2009)

Chef said:


> Also, the making the Enterprise more real, less sci-fi.. you saw support girders, and the standing room only shuttle craft bay and "gatlin-gun" phasers.. much like the re-crafting of the Galactica in BSG.. made it more enjoyable for me.



I liked that stuff too. I always wondered about the belly of the ships and all the decks we never got to see.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 20, 2009)

I've never been a big star trek fan, nothing against it, I just never got into it. But I'll be watching this tomorrow, and from all the things said here, I'm pretty sure I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## William (May 20, 2009)

Janice Rand the Yeoman was the Secretary, I think that she was written out of the original show.

http://allyourtrekarebelongto.us/jrand.htm



William 




olwen said:


> I always felt like she was a glorified space secretary and I never liked that. I do respect your opinion on this tho. I think you ought to write an angry email to JJ Abrahms. Seriously, if I probably would if I were that pissed about it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 20, 2009)

William said:


> Janice Rand the Yeoman was the Secretary, I think that she was written out of the original show.
> 
> http://allyourtrekarebelongto.us/jrand.htm
> 
> William


Rand was to Kirk as Chapel was to Spock in the original series - that unrequited love interest that they tapped into but never really pursued. "The Naked Time" explored it when all the inhibitions were lowered, and then again in "Miri" when Rand comments about how she likes to show off her legs to the captain. Of all the alien tail Kirk shagged he never apparently went after Rand. Must have been the beehive...

Rand had cameos (as did Chapel) in most of old cast Trek films. Rand was also on Voyager in a brief cameo (and a tad bit plumper as I recall) where they were on Sulu's Excelsior (she was his Com Officer).

It's truly sad I recalled all that from memory. I'm just going to nip off and bang my head against a wall. :doh:


----------



## olwen (May 20, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Rand was to Kirk as Chapel was to Spock in the original series - that unrequited love interest that they tapped into but never really pursued. "The Naked Time" explored it when all the inhibitions were lowered, and then again in "Miri" when Rand comments about how she likes to show off her legs to the captain. Of all the alien tail Kirk shagged he never apparently went after Rand. Must have been the beehive...
> 
> Rand had cameos (as did Chapel) in most of old cast Trek films. Rand was also on Voyager in a brief cameo (and a tad bit plumper as I recall) where they were on Sulu's Excelsior (she was his Com Officer).
> 
> *It's truly sad I recalled all that from memory. I'm just going to nip off and bang my head against a wall.* :doh:



Nah, it's cool, no, it's sexy.


----------



## William (May 20, 2009)

I have promoted you to Ensign because of your knowledge!


Williamm 




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Rand was to Kirk as Chapel was to Spock in the original series - that unrequited love interest that they tapped into but never really pursued. "The Naked Time" explored it when all the inhibitions were lowered, and then again in "Miri" when Rand comments about how she likes to show off her legs to the captain. Of all the alien tail Kirk shagged he never apparently went after Rand. Must have been the beehive...
> 
> Rand had cameos (as did Chapel) in most of old cast Trek films. Rand was also on Voyager in a brief cameo (and a tad bit plumper as I recall) where they were on Sulu's Excelsior (she was his Com Officer).
> 
> It's truly sad I recalled all that from memory. I'm just going to nip off and bang my head against a wall. :doh:


----------



## olwen (May 20, 2009)

I went to see it again yesterday. Was glad I did. Zachary Quinto looks even better as Spock the second time around. And dammit, there still wasn't enough Simon Pegg. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2009)

It was quite enjoyable after all.

Simon Pegg Rules.


----------



## Nas80 (May 21, 2009)

I seen the film in the original english version and in the german syncro. J.J. Abrams has made a fantastic new "Star Trek" adventure with a great cast. 

"I like these ship ... "

On youtube I watched a video about the premiere in Berlin and I was surprised that Karl Urban speaks german. 


Space - The final frontier ... to boldly go where no one has gone before.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 21, 2009)

Nas80 said:


> I seen the film in the original english version and in the german syncro.


I watched the German trailer on the official site - definitely an interesting difference.


----------



## Rowan (May 21, 2009)

I watched the movie last night and I liked it quite a bit actually


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2009)

*!! STAR TREK EFFIN' RAWKS !!*​
I have seen the new movie three times now; twice in IMAX and it STILL rocks for me. They did a hell of a lot more than just slapped a new coat of paint on this. I love all the nods to the old TOS series and even to Enterprise (poor Porthos will he ever be seen again?). And yet everything so flawlessly fresh I think only the extreme hardcore Trekkers could find fault with it. 

Lily I am totally with you in so not liking the Paris Hilton treatment of Uhura. I like the Spock twist, I like that the character has been fleshed out more as a gutsy, self-assured, borderline arrogant, brainiac. All of that easily fits in with the Uhura we know and love as Nichelle Nichols portrayed her. I just did not like Zoe Saldana as her - PERIOD. The moment I saw the first preview and realized she had the part I remember thinking "WTF?" and I'm still asking that. 

I absolutely have to say Karl Urban as McCoy wowed the hell out of me as Bones. I mean talk about DEAD-ON! How many hours did Urban spend watching TOS? He captured DeForest Kelley's (R.I.P.) irascible doctor perfectly without it being a complete carbon copy impersonation. 

John Cho as Sulu was the closest I've come to wiping out all White Castle references to the actor (Someone somehow managed to sneak murder burgers into the theater. I saw a Crave Case box in the trash when we left). Baby-faced Anton Yelchin as Chekov was equally wonderful. I like how they made him SO young.

Chris Pine and Zachary Quinto? I don't need to say a thing. We (almost) all know they owned their respective roles! 'Nuff sed!

And YES! YES! YES! I agree MORE SIMON PEGG! He had me from the moment he said his first line, he was my favorite character interpretation of the new cast, somebody get that man a sandwich already!! 

I LOVE LOST, but even I was a little skeptical if he could pull it off. All I can say now is...

J.J. Abrams -- WINS !!​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 22, 2009)

William said:


> I have promoted you to Ensign because of your knowledge!
> 
> 
> Williamm


Uhh, I thought that was a demotion.

At least it's not ACTING Ensign. Sorry, dig Wil Wheaton, hate Wesley Crusher (or rather, to honor the actor, the shitty writing they gave him during the early seasons).


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2009)

Saw it yesterday.... I LOVED it!

OneWickedAngel, your so right about Karl Urban, I couldn't take my eyes off him as Bones, wow... he was awesome

Teehee I loved the Simon Peg too~

Come to think of it... everyone was spot on, I actually loved the entire cast... I hope they make more, these guys were great!


----------



## benzdiesel (May 28, 2009)

I saw the movie last week... first of all, I did love the actual movie for its own sake. With a few slight mental arguments like "That character would NEVER act that way even IN an alternate timeline"... it was enjoyable overall. 

That said, I absolutely can NEVER forgive them for what they did to my ship! If you're going to call a ship NCC-1701 then it should darn well look like it. The deflector dish and warp nacelles should be red, not blue; the nacelle struts should definitely be stick-straight, not curvy; and for crying out loud, I don't care how much technology has changed, you don't change the entire interior right down to the color scheme and the location of the doors! I mean the bridge exits weren't even in the same place, I don't think. 

It's a beautiful ship. But it just ought not to be claiming to be a Constitution-class Enterprise if they're going to change that many things. If we have the technical resources to make a ship look that fancy, then we should darn well be able to make it look like an exact duplicate of the ship it claims to be too. 

And one of my friends (two of them actually) tried to convince me that since the timeline got altered, the technical developments in the 23rd century changed as well. But that doesn't hold water. Because the Kelvin was built with similar styling in some areas, and it was in existence, we are supposed to believe, _before _the original time modifying incident. 

So for "favorite ship, the one I'd want to be captain of if I could be tomorrow" I'm sticking with the Enterprise C, Ambassador class. That said... the ship was my only objection to the new movie.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

i can't believe I haven't seen it--- whaaaa! (


----------



## vardon_grip (May 28, 2009)

I thought there were some good things in the movie, but overall it was just okay. I thought it was a bit contrived. Not great, nor horrible. I liked some of the casting. Zachary Quinto was great as was Simon Pegg. I've always liked Bruce Greenwood and I think he gave the role of Christopher Pike just the right touch of bravado and humanity even in a minor part. I guess the Japanese should just shut up and be happy that they didn't give Sulu's part to Jaden Smith because he was too busy with pre-pro on "The Karate Kid" remake and gave it to a Korean actor instead. Chris Pine just didn't do it for me as the leading man, but he wasn't bad either. The character of James Kirk was a little too insecure for me to like him. (I know! Let's have little Jimmy steal a vintage Corvette and then drive it off a cliff FOR NO REASON to show that he's been brash and unpredictable since mama Kirk popped him out during that battle where he lost his daddy! While we're at it lets dress the impish Kirk in Michael J. Fox's costume from "Back To The Future 2.) Eric Bana was cool as a WWF wrestler, but Clifton Collins Jr. could have used a dialect coach on this film. "Howdy! Muh names Ayel and ahm from Romulus, Looeezeeana. YeeHAW!" Some of the cameo's were nice , but if I see "Madea's Diary Of A Mad Starfleet Adventure" come out next year...people are going to die.

The fast pacing and hand held camera work was right out of an MTV video, still I thought the cinematography and VFX were very good. The production's use of the color palette was great. The production design of the film, especially the Enterprise bridge, was very refreshing although I thought the Romulan ship was a hot mess! The NYC stacked parking garage/shuttle bay was an interesting choice to say the least. J.J. Abrams is not a bad director, but I feel he's a better producer. If loud and fast is good, then louder and faster is gooder-er?

The plot was okay, (if you can wrap your head around time travel) but a lot of the plot "devices" and set-ups were downright pathetic. (I’ve already mentioned the young Kirk/Brad Pitt wannabe/Thelma and Louise scene) A mining ship that's loaded for bear like a Man O' War is little heard to swallow (don’t get me started on the 8000 mile, barbed-wire-tentacle planet drill) as is Pike making a suspended, stowaway cadet, acting XO. Also, a FLAGSHIP needs a FLAG, not a captain. Just sayin'. A red, RED! alien beast on a snow white planet? Can anyone say lack o’ camoflage? I know that these are fantasy creatures, but they should at least make sense. The red bug has a mouth so wide that it covers its eyes which allows its prey to escape because it blinds itself while screeching. Also, as “tough” as Red was, in the end it was punked by a geriatric Vulcan with a Zippo. (I know it was a match, but Zippo was funnier) Speaking of Vulcans, you’d think they would have some kind of early warning detection that some massive enemy ship was nearby and maybe a few more people would have survived. (Earth was just as stupid/defenseless to the drill also) I also know that Vulcans are the intellectual type, but that doesn’t mean that head honchos were clueless that their PLANET WAS COLLAPSING ON THEM! GTFO! Then again it had to happen that way because then Spock wouldn’t have abandoned his command to save them. As Simon and Garfunkel would sing, “Hello court martial my old friend.” 

One thing I liked was the supporting characters having some role that was important to the success of the mission. Uhura deciphered, Sulu ginsued Romulan ass, even Chekov rocked high score on Galaxian! 

I am going to a screening later tonite at the DGA where there is a Q&A with cinematographer Dan Mindel. I may have a few questions for him.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 28, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> One thing I liked was the supporting characters having some role that was important to the success of the mission. Uhura deciphered, Sulu ginsued Romulan ass, even Chekov rocked high score on Galaxian!


I could have gone another 3 episodes without a Chekov. What an annoying twit that kid was, both the original and the ginger-esque, over-moussed/permed "wersion". They should have thrown his sister in so they could have gone looking for moose and squirrel.

Also, to me it's not a Chekov until we get to hear him scream in pain.


----------



## vardon_grip (May 28, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I could have gone another 3 episodes without a Chekov. What an annoying twit that kid was, both the original and the ginger-esque, over-moussed/permed "wersion". They should have thrown his sister in so they could have gone looking for moose and squirrel.
> 
> Also, to me it's not a Chekov until we get to hear him scream in pain.



Maybe they should have had him sing "Last Train To Clarksville" like the original Chekov did before he was cast on TOS. That may have made him more appealing. I always like that tune. May I have some more?


----------

